# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  نحوه اتصال از asp.net core به nodeJS

## kanionline

با سلام، من میخوام از طریق ASP.NET Core به NodeJS متصل بشم به این صورت که از وب سرور NodeJS برای Real-Time همون socket.io استفاده کنم و بقیه پروژه و محاسبات با .net انجام بشه و در واقع یک کانال ارتباطی بین .net با NodeJS میخوام و بصورت Event باشه مثلا داده ای که کلاینت به سرور NodeJS ارسال میکنه شناسایی بشه و یک Event از .net رو صدا بزنه و مقادیر دریافتی و Socket.id رو برای .net ارسال کنه و همینطور اگر نیاز بود داده متنی و socket.id رو به NodeJS بدم که NodeJS وظیفه ارسال اطلاعات داشته باشه. میخواستم ببینم یه همچین کاری امکانپذیر هستش؟ و اگر هستش رفرنسی بهم معرفی کنید. تشکر

----------


## plague

من به .net مسلط نیستم شاید درست متوجه نشده باشم چی گفتی شما  
ولی اگه منظورت اینه که میخای  نود فقط نقش سرور برای دریافت  و ارسال دیتتا بین کلاینت ها رو داشته باشه که بله میشه 

اول یاد بگیر چجوری یه سرور ساده تو نود بسازی و داده ارسال و دریافت کنی که البته خیلی سادست
به طور خلاصه یه سری رویداد توی سرور و کلاینت تعریف میکنی بعد اینا رویداد های هم رو صدا میزنن و دیتا میفرستن بهش

بعد سرچ کن ببین که چجوری میشه با پلتفرم مد نظرت به سرور نود وصل شد و رویداد تعریف کرد 
اگه در بستر وب هستی که با javascript راحت میتونی همه اینکارارو سمت سرور و کلاینت انجام بدی

----------


## kanionline

> من به .net مسلط نیستم شاید درست متوجه نشده باشم چی گفتی شما  
> ولی اگه منظورت اینه که میخای  نود فقط نقش سرور برای دریافت  و ارسال دیتتا بین کلاینت ها رو داشته باشه که بله میشه 
> 
> اول یاد بگیر چجوری یه سرور ساده تو نود بسازی و داده ارسال و دریافت کنی که البته خیلی سادست
> به طور خلاصه یه سری رویداد توی سرور و کلاینت تعریف میکنی بعد اینا رویداد های هم رو صدا میزنن و دیتا میفرستن بهش
> 
> بعد سرچ کن ببین که چجوری میشه با پلتفرم مد نظرت به سرور نود وصل شد و رویداد تعریف کرد 
> اگه در بستر وب هستی که با javascript راحت میتونی همه اینکارارو سمت سرور و کلاینت انجام بدی


 دوست عزیز تشکر بابت جوابتون ولی منظور من نحوه استفاده از NodeJS و اتصال کلاینت ها تو پلتفرم های مختلف نبود اینو میدونم خودم چطوری میشه از NodeJS استفاده کنم چه داده بفرستم چه داده دریافت کنم بصورت Socket و حتی مشکلی با وب یا اندروید یا ios بودن کلاینت ها هم ندارم، بلکه منظور من این بود که چطوری میتونم تو بخش backend و با asp.net با nodeJS ارتباط برقرار کنم، سرچ هم زیاد کردم ولی جواب درستی پیدا نکردم البته چیزهایی پیدا کردم مثلا میشه در .net کتابخونه ای به صورت async نوشت و اونو کامپایل کرد و فایل dll بدست اومده رو داخل پوشه NodeJS ریخت و از طریق NodeJS بهش متصل شد و دقیقا مثل یک function ازش استفاده کرد ولی باز این روش بدرد کار من نمیخوره و من میخوام یک کانال ارتباطی بین NodeJS و پروژه .net خودم داشته باشم البته یه چیزهایی مثل redis pub/sub رو پیدا کردم اطلاعاتی در موردش پیدا نکردم.

----------

